# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  Employment Equity - who must report and by when?

## Onweb

With a first offense fine of R 500 000-00 I thought I would give you a gentle reminder that your EE reports are due - for manual submission - by the 01 October 2011. 
These are the people who need to submit:
All large employers with 150 or more employees. 
Small employers who choose to submit.
Employers who have become newly designated employers that have, either reached the 50 employees mark or, met the requirements of the income threshold between October 2009 and now.
Remember that EE is an important component of your BEE scorecard and one which, if it is properly managed, can contribute meaningfully to your overall score.

----------

Dave A (20-Aug-11)

----------


## carmenm

Thank you, is the deadline for electronic submission still January 2012?

Also, I need to know if I need to submit.  We are in the marketing/ branding industry with 10 staff and a turnover of R50m.

----------


## Onweb

Hi Carmenm The deadline for online submission is 16th January 2012. Thereafter their system 'closes' and you will not be able to access your report at all - not even to make changes so make sure you print a copy for your records. 
With a turnover of R50m you most certainly do need to submit.
Good Luck!

----------


## carmenm

Thank you!!!!

----------

